# Table saw accident



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was searching for table saws, just to see what’s new and I came across this video. It was a wakeup call. 

It’s a video of a guy cutting off his thumb and it was very graphic. I could see it coming because he was in a hurry and had his thumb sticking right in front of the blade so I turned away. I can’t stand the sight of blood. Even though I turned away you can hear the panic in his voice as he was trying to figure out what to do.

Some of you hard guys might be interested but I know I can’t watch it. I thought maybe if any of you don’t know how easy it is to loose a finger you might want to check it out.

If this is too much let me know and I’ll delete it.

You have to remove the Quotation marks to go to the video

"http://www.break.com/index/minor-tablesaw-accident1.html"


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

That guy was an idiot. No respect for sharp things.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gary Beasley said:


> That guy was an idiot. No respect for sharp things.


I agree. I can't bare to watch it again, but did even use the fence?


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I hate to say it but it's fake. His thumb was a different color than his other fingers and it didn't move at all when he was adjusting the other four fingers of his left hand to make the cut.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

When I was in Trade school a "Student" Was cutting a 7/8 dado in aboard about 1'X1'. The table saw in this shop was an old navy tool .14hp tilt table with a 16" blade . He had a 10" stack set on it . After making the pass for some reason he puled it back across the moving blades it started to hum the next thing we saw was the teacher knocking the boy to the ground . The peace of wood took off like a flying saucier and stuck in the concrete wall 12' away, it would have killed him. .That's when I learnd to respct the power of tools.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

wolfmanyoda said:


> I hate to say it but it's fake. His thumb was a different color than his other fingers and it didn't move at all when he was adjusting the other four fingers of his left hand to make the cut.


I don’t know, by the way that guy was breathing and caring on makes me a believer, unless he was a very good actor.
I once had a very sharp chisel cut through a large vein in my left index finger and it shrunk up into something completely unrecognizable. I also remember the same panic as I heard in his voice.
I do have to admit that he seemed to have a very large thumb. If it is a fake, it’s a pretty good one.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I would have to agree that this is a fake. I would have expected more blood and more spurt had this been real. I know many people who could have pulled off that acting job.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> I would have to agree that this is a fake. I would have expected more blood and more spurt had this been real. I know many people who could have pulled off that acting job.


I guess I'm going to have to watch it. Like I said earler I turned my head the fist time, because I don't like looking at that sort of thing.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, this time I read the comments, and everbody else said it was fake as well. So I actualy watched it this time. I'm now starting to belive its fake as well.


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Fake as $3.00 dollar bill. And not even a good fake.


ETA- In the "accident" video, he shows his left finger being cut. 

Here, he shows the right finger.

Maybe he forgot.
:laughing::laughing:

Like I said, it's not even good for government work.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

You guys are good. There’s nothing getting around you. I did not notice the mistake with the hand mix-up. That was a good one. :thumbsup:
It took me a few to figure something was up. The first thing that bothered me was all that wood in the shop. It did not appear to me a shop of an inexperienced woodworker, but it could have been someone visiting. Then there was that big thumb. That thing was huge and how could you not see that thing. The 3rd thing for me was that the thumb did not change shape. I know from personal experience, that when the blood supply is severed, the finger deflates. My finger shrunk to the bone like popping a balloon and there was a lot of blood. 
I did however really turn my head as the blade got close, even when I suspected something wasn’t right. :laughing:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Fake, but makes will make me pay alittle more attention just to be safe.


----------

